# Mammogram for breast pain



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Well, my breast pain went away for a few days, but then it came back. Only not as bad this time. But I was still worried so my doctor sent me for a diagnostic mammogram. It was my first one, Im 29. I had it done this morning, the doctor said everything looked fine. So that helped relieve my worries a bit. But now Im still baffled about this pain. Its not constant just sorta intermittent. Its definately gotten better. When I first had it, my whole arm would go numb. My doctor keeps saying its muscular. I think maybe he is right. My muscles in my arm feel sore and a little weak. If its not one thing, its always something else.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi Beth,Do you have fibrocystic breasts ? I do ,and they can be very painful , especially around that time of the month. Things like caffeine aggravate the pain as well. The thing that seems to help is taking about 800 I.U.'s of Vitamin E everyday. Good luck


----------

